# Looking for puppy



## dbcraig (Mar 3, 2010)

I am new to the site and I am looking to get a GSD. I have a large yard and my daughter is set on our family either buying or adopting a GSD!!! Can anyone help me locate a puppy for our family close to Western North Carolina.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

dbcraig said:


> I am new to the site and I am looking to get a GSD. I have a large yard and my daughter is set on our family either buying or adopting a GSD!!! Can anyone help me locate a puppy for our family close to Western North Carolina.


Big thing is to avoid the petstores and puppy mills. There are some great 100% pure GSD's in rescues too....

GSD's are not the easiest dogs. I know I love mine but was shocked how much training and socialization the breed needs to be a wonderful pet. 

Dog Owner's Guide Profile : The German Shepherd

10 Reasons You Do NOT Want a German Shepherd Dog

German Shepherd Dog Shopper's Guide

Then figuring out the particular 'flavor' of GSD I prefer. American showlines, East German, West German showline, West German working line, Chek, herding lines, Schutzund, white, panda, ????????????

Breed Types & Related Families

STRENGTHS & WEAKNESSES

Then there's finding a 'responsible' breeder!

Dog Play: Making a Difference: Being a Responsible Dog Breeder

What is a Breeder


----------

